# Moroso Coolant expansion tank.



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

Gidday all. 

I'm looking into installing a coolant expansion tank in my mk2 ABA, but I hate the look of the old bubble. I grabbed an old copy of "The Golf" and saw this guy with a polished or stainless coolant expansion tank. There was no information on it, but I really liked how it looked. 

I've found a tank like this : 
http://www.jegs.com/i/Moroso/710/63766/10002/-1

And I'm wondering if it would work the same as the original tank. Of course, I have to get a normal style pressure cap (anyone know the pressure of the factory cap?)

Thanks! 

Charles


----------

